
Anthos - stanzheng
https://cloud.google.com/blog/topics/hybrid-cloud/new-platform-for-managing-applications-in-todays-multi-cloud-world
======
jbyers
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19616244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19616244)

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've moved the comments there.

